# Portafilter basket advice



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi, I've a 2006 Gaggia Classic with the standard - I think - 58mm portafilter. I've read about the Pullman baskets and I was wondering if one of these would fit in my portafilter. I've googled my query and I'm still uncertain. Would I just look for a '58mm Pullman double basket'? Advice greatly appreciated


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rnash said:


> Hi, I've a 2006 Gaggia Classic with the standard - I think - 58mm portafilter. I've read about the Pullman baskets and I was wondering if one of these would fit in my portafilter. I've googled my query and I'm still uncertain. Would I just look for a '58mm Pullman double basket'? Advice greatly appreciated


Hi,

I've no experiance of the pullman baskets but they should fit (the larger size might just be too deep for a standard gaggia portafilter - wouldn't be a problem with a naked one though) as e61 portafilters are the same size (albiet with the lugs in a different position). You may also want to look at VST, LM Strada (made by VST) or IMS baskets. Have used all of them in a gaggia portafilter & may be easier to source than pullman.


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've no experiance of the pullman baskets but they should fit (the larger size might just be too deep for a standard gaggia portafilter - wouldn't be a problem with a naked one though) as e61 portafilters are the same size (albiet with the lugs in a different position). You may also want to look at VST, LM Strada (made by VST) or IMS baskets. Have used all of them in a gaggia portafilter & may be easier to source than pullman.


Thanks. What is the 'larger size' to which you refer. On their website I can see the following sizes: 17-19; 19-22; 22-25; and 25-28. Thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rnash said:


> Thanks. What is the 'larger size' to which you refer. On their website I can see the following sizes: 17-19; 19-22; 22-25; and 25-28. Thanks


The website I found only listed 17-19 & 19-22. I got a 21g basket with my bottomless portafilter which was too deep for my standard portafilter. Someone else posted a while ago theirs fitted fine so it could just be down to different manufacturers having slightly shapes to get the same volume.


----------

